# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  لجان فض المنازعات‏...‏ عدالة من ورق

## مروه

لجان فض المنازعات‏...‏ عدالة من ورق 
تحقيق‏:‏ عبدالرءوف خليفه 

لم تعد لجان التوفيق في المنازعات وميض النور الذي يشق عتمة النزاع بين العاملين والجهاز الإداري للدولة. 


*اجتماعات لجان فض المنازعات يحضرها جميع الاطراف ولا يلتزم بنتائجها**احد*
‏ ولم تعد ذلك الكيان الذي جاء للوجود بقوة القانون رقم‏7‏ لسنة‏2000.‏ فقد أضحت جثة هامدة لاتقوي توصياتها مغادرة الحيز الذي تصدر فيه‏.‏
دوما يسعي الجهاز الإداري للدولة بخطوات حثيثة نحو استلاب كل صلاحياتها‏,‏ وفرض حصار علي تنفيذ توصياتها بقرارات متلاحقة تجهز علي التبعية الباقية من وجودها‏.‏
البعض يتساءل إذا كانت الدولة جادة في تفعيل وجود لجان التوفيق في المنازعات لتحسين جودة مناخ العمل في مؤسساتها‏..‏ فلماذا منحت تصريحا لوزيري المالية والتنمية الادارية ورئيس جهاز التنظيم والادارة بكتم أنفاس تلك اللجان وتشجيع القيادات علي تجاهل ما تصدره من توصيات‏!.‏
وإذا كانت الدولة قد عدلت عن موقفها تجاه دور تؤديه لجان فض المنازعات‏..‏ فلماذا لا تتخذ قرارا جريئا بإيقاف العمل بها‏,‏ وتوفر‏100‏ مليون جنيه تتكبدها سنويا في الانفاق علي عمل اللجان‏.‏
يثني المستشار اسماعيل بسيوني رئيس نادي قضاة الاسكندرية السابق ورئيس لجنة فض المنازعات بالاصلاح الزراعي في محافظة الغربية علي تجربة لجان فض المنازعات بل اعتبرها شعاع الأمل والضمانة الحقيقية لتحسين مناخ العمل في الجهاز الإداري للدولة‏,‏ وقال‏:‏ قطعت هذه اللجان شوطا كبيرا في إذابة الخلافات التي تنشب بين الجهاز الإداري للدولة والعاملين فيه‏,‏ واثبتت التجربة نجاحات حقيقية في التعامل مع النزاعات برؤية قانونية ثاقبة‏.‏
ويبدو أن ما حققته لجان فض المنازعات من نجاحات دفع الجهاز الاداري للدولة الي حصارها بحزمة قرارات توهن قوتها وتجعل أحكامها لا تبرح الغرفة التي تصدر فيها ولست أدري‏,‏ الكلام لايزال للمستشار اسماعيل بسيوني‏,‏ كوامن الدافع الذي ادي بوزيري التنمية الادارية والمالية لإصدار قرارات وزارية ودوريات تهدف دوما لتقويض صلاحيات تلك اللجان‏,‏ والاجهاز علي البقية الباقية من قوتها‏.‏
علامات الاستفهام التي يضعها رئيس لجنة فض المنازعات بالاصلاح الزراعي بمحافظة الغربية لا تنتهي حيث يتساءل اذا كان الجهاز الاداري للدولة يعترف بوجود تلك اللجان كونها حكما عادلا ومتفهما لحقيقة ما ينشأ من نزاعات‏,‏ فلماذا لا يستجيب لتوصياتها؟‏!‏ هذه اللجان تعمل وفق القانون وتضم خبرات قضائية عريقة‏.‏
تقويض للعدالة
ان النظام الحالي الذي تعمل في كنفه لجان فض المنازعات لا يعدو عن كونه تقويضا للعدالة ومضيعة للوقت‏..‏ كنا في بداية عمل هذه اللجان نعلق عليها الأمل في ايجاد حلول قانونية عاجلة تسبر أغوار الصراعات والخلافات في الجهاز الاداري للدولة‏,‏ لكن سرعان ما ذهب الأمل سدي وكل يوم يمر يصدر قرار هنا أو هناك‏,‏ يشهد وأد العمل في لجان فض المنازعات‏.‏
لو نظرت قيادات الجهاز الاداري في الدولة بعين ثاقبة للهدف الأصيل للجان فض المنازعات لتعاملت معها بصورة أفضل وأقوي‏,‏ ولانعكس ذلك علي جودة الاداء في الجهاز ولقطعنا الطريق علي العديد من القضايا قبل وصولها الي ساحة القضاء وحققنا عدالة ناجزة‏.‏
ويلقي المستشار اسماعيل بسيوني المسئولية علي عاتق الجهاز الإداري للدولة في ترسيخ صورة سلبية عن لجان فض المنازعات لدي العاملين فيه قائلا‏:‏ عندما تتعمد القيادات الحكومية ضرب قرارات اللجان عرض الحائط والاستهانة بها‏,‏ فإن ذلك بلا شك يدفع العاملين الي النظر اليها علي انها مضيعة للوقت‏.‏
يملك المستشار عادل اندراوس رئيس محاكم استئناف القاهرة السابق ورئيس لجنة فض المنازعات ببنك ناصر الاجتماعي رؤية واضحة لتوصيف العلاقة بين الجهاز الاداري للدولة ولجان فض المنازعات قائلا‏:‏ ان اخطر ما تتعرض له هذه اللجان انفصال العلاقة التي تجمعها بالجهاز الاداري فكل منهما يعمل في واد بمعزل عن الآخر‏,‏ واللجان لها هدف قانوني تسعي لتحقيقه‏,‏ غايته ارساء مبدأ العدالة‏..‏ بينما الجهاز الإداري له هدف آخر هو تحقيق مصلحته من وجهة نظره ولذلك نجده يضع دوما العراقيل امام اللجان ويستهين بدورها‏.‏
لو نظرت قيادات الجهاز الاداري الي قرارات اللجان كونه شعاع النور الذي تهتدي به في نزاع ما لاختلف الوضع‏,‏ وما وجدنا قضية من هذا النوع في ساحة المحاكم‏.‏
عندما يجد العامل ان الأبواب أوصدت أمامه ولم تعر القيادات ادني اهتمام لتوصية اللجان‏,‏ فانه يلجأ الي المحكمة‏,‏ وهذا يرهق العامل نفسه والهيئة أو المؤسسة التي يعمل فيها‏.‏
وفي النهاية يجد الجهاز الإداري نفسه أمام حكم محكمة ملزم وواجب النفاذ‏,‏ ولو أنه اعتبر بما صدر عن الجان لما وصل الأمر الي تلك المرحلة وساعد في اضاعة كل جهود أطراف النزاع‏.‏
لو ظل الجهاز الاداري للدولة والكلام لايزال علي لسان المستشار عادل اندراوس علي صلفه في التعامل مع توصيات لجان فض المنازعات‏,‏ فانه سيحصد ثمار الفوضي والخلل في الاداء ويدفع العاملين فيه إلي النزول لساحة القضاء‏.‏
وعلي العاملين بدورهم عدم النظر الي تلك اللجان كونها عقبة في طريق الحصول علي حقوقهم ولكنها تعمل علي وضع النزاع في اطار قانوني يبصر طرفيه بحقوقه‏,‏ بل وتساعد العاملين علي تعقيد موقفهم اذا ما ذهبوا الي ساحة القضاء‏.‏
موقف غامض
حاول المستشار سمير صادق نائب مجلس الدولة الأسبق ايجاد مبرر للموقف غير المبرر الذي يتخذه الجهاز الاداري للدولة من عمل لجان فض المنازعات لكنه لم يجد قائلا‏..‏ هذه اللجان تؤدي دورها بمنتهي الشفافية والصدق وكان من الممكن ان تقوم بدور فعال ومؤثر في الجهاز الاداري‏,‏ وتحول دون وصول المنازعات التي تنشأ الي المحاكم‏.‏
لكن ملاحقة الجهاز الاداري لهذه اللجان باصدار قرارات مستمرة من شأنها وضع العراقيل امامها تجعل منها كيانا هشا‏,‏ غير مؤثر وتصبح توصياتها مجرد حبر علي ورق‏.‏
والحقيقة ان كل ما يصدره الجهاز الاداري من قرارات تعوق أداء عمل لجان فض المنازعات يعد غير قانوني وفيه مخالفة لقرار وزير العدل‏,‏ والقانون رقم‏7‏ لسنة‏2000‏ الذي قضي بإنشاء هذه اللجان‏.‏
ولست أدري لماذا يصر الجهاز الاداري علي مخالفة القانون والاطاحة بكل الجهود المبذولة التي تستند الي صحيح القانون‏,‏ ولو نظر بعين الحكمة لتوصيات تلك اللجان ما سعي الجهاز الاداري لان يتعامل معها كأنها كم مهمل لا قيمة له‏,‏ ولا تأثير علي علاقات العمل‏.‏
وإذا كانت الدولة جادة والكلام علي لسان المستشار سمير صادق‏..‏ فعليها المبادرة بخلق مفهوم جديد لأسلوب عمل لجان فض المنازعات لدي قيادات الجهاز الاداري وتحسين العلاقة بينهما‏,‏ وتغييب النظرة الضيقة التي تنظر منها القيادات علي توصيات تلك اللجان‏.‏
اللجان لها كيان شرعي يجب احترامه‏,‏ ويقيني بأن تجاهل ما يصدر عنها من توصيات يساهم بشكل أو بآخر في توغل الفساد داخل الجهاز الاداري‏.‏
في يقين الدكتور صبري السنوسي أستاذ القانون العام بحقوق القاهرة ان لجان فض المنازعات عملت علي توفير الوقت والجهد لطرفي النزاع كونها تصدر توصياتها من واقع القانون الذي يحكم عبره القاضي الطبيعي في المحكمة‏,‏ وليس من وحي خيال‏,‏ ولذلك دائما ينظر القاضي الي ما توصلت اليه اللجان قبل إصدار حكمه‏.‏
لكن الفارق بين ما تصدره المحكمة‏,‏ وما يخرج عن لجان فض المنازعات‏.‏ ان الأول ملزم‏,‏ والثاني غير ملزم من هنا تأتي القوة‏.‏
ولو أن الجهاز الاداري للدولة تعامل مع توصيات اللجان بصدر رحب‏,‏ ووثق فيما تصدره لتغير الحال‏,‏ ولذلك اذا ارادت الدولة وجودا حقيقيا وفعالا لتلك اللجان‏,‏ فعليها اتخاذ قرار جرئ بأن تكون توصياتها ملزمة ولو في بعض الحالات‏.‏
ولست مع الذين يطالبون بالغاء عمل لجان فض المنازعات‏,‏ والرأي للدكتور صبري السنوسي ـ كونها تؤدي عملا حيويا في دعم وتقوية بنيان الجهاز الاداري‏,‏ والاستغناء عن عملها سيزيد حالة الاخفاق بين العاملين والادارة‏,‏ بل يعمل علي شيوع نوع من الفوضي وعدم الانضباط‏..‏ لان هذه اللجان تعد مقياسا أو بوصلة تحدد أوجه الحقيقة في النزاع‏.‏
أهمية مطلقة
لسنا في حاجة الي الغاء هذه اللجان ولكن نحن في أشد الحاجة الي تقوية موقفها‏,‏ والبحث عن صيغة ملزمة للإدارة بأن تعتد بما تصدره اللجان‏,‏ وهذه هي المشكلة الحقيقية التي لو وضع لها حلول عملية وجادة ستختفي كثير من الصور السلبية في الجهاز الاداري‏.‏
يحاول المستشار محب الجزار مساعد وزير العدل لشئون لجان التوفيق في المنازعات السابق ـ عرض رؤية مغايرة يمكن بها ايجاد مناخ افضل لعمل هذه اللجان وينتهي دورنا عند العرض ولا يمكن فرض التصور‏.‏
ويستطرد لو نظر الجهاز الاداري للدولة تجاه أهمية الدور الذي تضطلع به لجان التوفيق يقيني بان مناخ العمل سيختلف‏,‏ وتزيد الانتاجية‏,‏ وليس لدي مبرر أو عذر يمكن علي اثره قبول موقف الجهاز الاداري من عدم قبول توصيات اللجان والاعتداد بها واعتبارها صادرة من المحكمة‏..‏
هذه اللجان تؤدي دورها في اطار الشرعية والقانون والكلام للمستشار محب الجزار ولا تلتفت علي الاطلاق لكل القرارات الصادرة من الجهاز الاداري‏..‏ فالعمل يمضي ولايمكن لها ان تترك تأثيرا يذكر‏..‏ كل ما هنالك ان كثرة هذه النوعية من القرارات تحاصر عمل اللجان في قبول توصياتها‏.

----------

